

NYPD detective allegedly hacked 40 email accounts to spy on ex-girlfriend - stfu
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/05/21/nypd-detective-allegedly-hacked-40-email-accounts-to-spy-on-ex-girlfriend/

======
mtgx
Where's Carmen Ortiz when you need her, to put this guy in prison for 30
years?

